# Mobilen Reiherschreck versichern ?



## Kiki (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo !
Ich weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber einige von euch haben bestimmt auch einen Hund. Wo kann man günstig eine Hundshaftpflicht abschließen und hat jemand Erfahrung mit online-Versicherungen, die sind ja eigentlich recht günstig.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mobilen Reiherschreck versichern ?*

Hallo Kiki, 

ich hab alle meine Versicherungen mit persönlicher Beratung bei einer der ganz großen Versicherungen und ich würde auch da meinen Hund versichern, wenn ich einen hätte. Im Schadenfall wird man viel besser bedient, wenn man langjähriger und persönlich bekannter Kunde ist. 
Mein Versicherungsberater will zwar verkaufen, aber nicht um jeden Preis, und so hat er mir bei der einen oder anderen Versicherung auch schon sparsamere Varianten und gute Angebote gemacht. 
Vielleicht zahle ich dadurch ein paar Euro mehr, aber ich fühle mich absolut wohl und im Schadenfall wurde mir bislang problemlos geholfen. 
Meist bekommt man wenn man mehrere Versicherungen bei einer Versicherung hat auch deutlich bessere Konditionen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mobilen Reiherschreck versichern ?*

Hallo Kiki,

meine Mutter hatte ihren Hund ehemals "irgendwie" mit in der Hausratversicherung einer großen Versicherungsgesellschaft. 
Den Hund dort rauszulösen und einzeln wo anders zu versichern, hat einiges an Einsparpotential gebracht.

Ich/wir schließen heute unsere Versicherungen zu 99,9% über ein Maklerbüro ab. 
Die sind dann auch im Schadensfall der Anlaufpunkt und keine teure Hotline beim Direktversicherer....
Unser Oldtimer ist so z.B. seeeeeeehr günstig für ca. 7,50Euro im Monat (mit Teilkasko) als Zweitauto+Oldtimer versichert. 
Ok, er fährt auch max. an 10 Tagen und keine 1000km im Jahr (ist aber keine Bedingung im Vertrag  ). 

Vergleichen lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall - egal um welche Versicherung es geht!
Telefonier doch einfach mal die Versicherer aus dem Telefonbuch ab und frag konkret an.


----------

